# Flex Edge dissapointment....



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

A couple yrs back I bought the Trigon as I already had the 360 and loved it. The Trigon was a letdown, as the connection pad never sits true to the plate, causing cut-in. 

Recently received the Flex edge and based on positive comments, I had high hopes. Well....this suffers from the same problem as the Trigon....the pressure pad does not sit flat. Cups at edge. Now, I can just use the foam pad against the plate and it does work but it should be able to be used as intended. 

Full Circle should also find a better adhesion method/product for the Velcro material.... the glue wants to release way too easily.

Maybe I'll go to the local crafts store to possibly find a better material for this.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you!!
That's what I keep saying as well!
"Full Circle should also find a better adhesion method/product for the Velcro material.... the glue wants to release way too easily."
That sentence right there! :notworthy: Nailed it!
I don't know how many friggen replacement pads I've had to buy for those things but I gave up!
It's Black Widows for me! Quick, simple & easy!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never had any problems with my 360, and I put a review on here about the Trigon......great for angles, but pretty useless for anything else. Haven't tried the Flex-Edge yet, probably won't now, either. 

Capt. Sheetrock recommends the Gator version......says it can't be beat. Judging by his absence on here lately, he's either retired off the money he made sanding and is sitting on a beach making coconut homebrew, or he's in jail for refusing to go back and fix sanding scratches on the last job (caused by the Gator). Or maybe he just got bored of us


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I PAD Sand ..Pretty much everything! 
I use the gator heads with the gator paper but I glue [3m spray] pieces together ..By The time I throw a sheet out it could have a build up of 12 sheets. That 2nd or 3rd sheet makes a nice soft backer after that the build up of sheets gets even better/softer.

The gator head sanders are throw aways unless you use my method:thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> I PAD Sand ..Pretty much everything!
> I use the gator heads with the gator paper but I glue [3m spray] pieces together ..By The time I throw a sheet out it could have a build up of 12 sheets. That 2nd or 3rd sheet makes a nice soft backer after that the build up of sheets gets even better/softer.
> 
> The gator head sanders are throw aways unless you use my method:thumbsup:


U talkin this sander Moore?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> U talkin this sander Moore?


 Yes..:yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> Yes..:yes:


Same as I use. Awesome for angles


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> U talkin this sander Moore?


 i know i'm alittle old school,but i've been using the same marshaltown sander for over 30yrs. now with 1\2" carpet underlay under my paper.i would'nt even roughsand without it.i've got the 360 but hav'nt used it enough to be satisfied with the results,spent to much time dealing with scratches.probably just the operater.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

b said:


> i know i'm alittle old school,but i've been using the same marshaltown sander for over 30yrs. now with 1\2" carpet underlay under my paper.i would'nt even roughsand without it.i've got the 360 but hav'nt used it enough to be satisfied with the results,spent to much time dealing with scratches.probably just the operater.


What grit are you using and what backing pad on the 360?

I use either 180 or 220 with the 1/4" pad. I don't like the softer thick pad that comes with it. I also don't use ultra lightweight mud.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> I PAD Sand ..Pretty much everything!
> I use the gator heads with the gator paper but I glue [3m spray] pieces together ..By The time I throw a sheet out it could have a build up of 12 sheets. That 2nd or 3rd sheet makes a nice soft backer after that the build up of sheets gets even better/softer.
> 
> The gator head sanders are throw aways unless you use my method:thumbsup:


My method is PC w/vac, 360 in conjunction with sanding sponge and light.

What do you pay for those large sanding sponges, Moore?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the 360 has 1\2" soft pad ,i've been using pro rock allpurpose for about a yr. now,so softer mud is'nt a issue anylonger.150 grit paper,but has nothing to do with the perimeter marks i was getting.as you mentioned its probably more of a issue with the pad itself.


----------

